
With Landmark Trial Half Over, Pirate Bay Crew Celebrates Early Victories - rms
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2009/02/pirate-bay-pros.html
======
rms
Does anyone know how Swedish criminal court works? Is a unanimous jury verdict
required to convict?

[http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-trial-day-5-peters-
politi...](http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-trial-day-5-peters-political-
trial-090220/) for more details about day 5.

~~~
tuukkah
Near the end of the article: "The three civilian law judges, and a fourth
professional judge, will decide the defendants' guilt or innocence by a
majority vote."

